# Yorkie in his winter jacket



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Sketch of my daughter's Yorkie all ready to go out.


----------



## chivy (Feb 4, 2017)

loverrrly sketch. i like the eagerness in his eyes.


----------

